# Photo Snob's Camera Gear Care Guide



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 9, 2014)

This just for a bit of laughs ... if you don't like it, either ignore it or abuse Kai ;D
How to Take Care of Your Gear (the Photo Snob Way)


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 9, 2014)

one more
BTS of "How to Take Care of Your Gear (the Photo Snob Way)"


----------



## Click (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks for a good laugh ;D


----------

